# Help With Age Of Empires II



## sumantagogoi (Jun 25, 2007)

I recently bought an Age Of Empires Collector's Edition DVD. While music does play in the background for Age Of Empires I And Rise Of Rome Expansion, I cannot hear music play in the background for Age Of Empires 2: Age Of Kings and The Conqueror's Expansion.
Can Anyone tell me where the music folder is located in AOE2. I can't seem to find it.
HELP!


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

is it genuine??


----------



## sumantagogoi (Jun 25, 2007)

ya it is genuine. pure microsoft. cost me rs. 499


----------



## Vivek788 (Jun 25, 2007)

hm....check if the sound files are present in the folder u installed the game to


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

Try these links...

*support.microsoft.com/kb/252307/en-us?spid=560&sid=1521
*support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/ph/560?sid=1521
*support.microsoft.com/kb/812394/en-us?spid=560&sid=global


----------



## anispace (Jun 27, 2007)

the music files are not loaded to the hard drive even on a full install. they are present on the disk as audio tracks, so u wont find them in any folder.

the music plays from the cd as u play the game but i dont know much about the collector`s edition dvd though.


----------



## rishitells (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey There is no background music in age of empires 2 the age of kings and the conquers. i am an avid player of AOE2. From where did u buy that cd


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 27, 2007)

But i think in demo version of AOE2 we had background music...right?


----------



## Stalker (Jun 27, 2007)

^^ well....i had played the demo...& it had background music. Dunno about the full version though.


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 27, 2007)

Me too i had played the full version bt there was no background music


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Of course there is background music! Atleast I heard it while playing !!!!


----------



## sumantagogoi (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanx Stalker. Those Links Helped. The songs r stored in the dvd and plays from the drive . i hadnt connected the audio cable from the drive to the sound card. now the music plays.

Have You Heard: Microsoft's Zone.com has stopped the matchmaking services for AOE2. It handed over the resposibility to gamespy. But, gamespy, unlike microsoft, is a paid service ($10 per year). Does anyone know any other software or sites or anythng that offers free matchmaking services for multiplayer online gaming???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 27, 2007)

sumantagogoi said:
			
		

> Thanx Stalker. Those Links Helped. The songs r stored in the dvd and plays from the drive . i hadnt connected the audio cable from the drive to the sound card. now the music plays.
> 
> Have You Heard: Microsoft's Zone.com has stopped the matchmaking services for AOE2. It handed over the resposibility to gamespy. But, gamespy, unlike microsoft, is a paid service ($10 per year). Does anyone know any other software or sites or anythng that offers free matchmaking services for multiplayer online gaming???



try hamachi u'll find people their to play multiplayer


----------



## anispace (Jun 29, 2007)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> Hey There is no background music in age of empires 2 the age of kings and the conquers. i am an avid player of AOE2. From where did u buy that cd



Ofcourse the game has music... u must have played the pirated version which has the music stripped off to reduce size.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 29, 2007)

Heh, AOE2 and no music? It was so famous, that main theme music that they had to carry it on to AOE3! And it still rings in my mind at times.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 30, 2007)

anispace said:
			
		

> Ofcourse the game has music... u must have played the pirated version which has the music stripped off to reduce size.



Kindly read through the previous posts before posting.


----------



## anispace (Jul 1, 2007)

^^
wht? i wasnt saying this to the original poster, i know that he has the org dvd n got his prob solved.


----------

